# Polygon Links



## Androo (Jan 30, 2003)

How do you make certain shapes with links, like this head:
Mest 
do you need a certain program???


----------



## mdnky (Jan 31, 2003)

You use a program to do an *image map* and trace a general guide around what you want.  Dreamweaver has this feature, and surley others (GoLive, etc.) do.  Do a search for image map on version tracker to see about freeware programs.


----------



## Androo (Jan 31, 2003)

oh! cool! thanks


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 2, 2003)

If you have Image Ready, it will do it...


----------



## Androo (Feb 2, 2003)

i have that too! thanks


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2003)

GoLive does it really easy. The other web programs out there probably do too, but i havn't tried them yet. 

Visit my website to see my polygon links.


----------



## Androo (Feb 2, 2003)

one problem i have noticed is that polygon links in Dreamweaver won't run javascript like to open a popup window...or at least the popupwindow that i made


----------



## Androo (Feb 2, 2003)

unfortunately i do not own GoLive anymore. I used to have version 5, but i lost it


----------



## Factor41 (Feb 3, 2003)

Even very basic programs like the old Adobe PageMill do them - you just have to double click on the image and you get a little set of drawing tools up to make the polygons with.


----------

